# Hotel in Milwaukee, Wisconsin



## gsmed3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Any hotels within walking distance or close by the Milwaukee Amtrak Station?


----------



## Qapla (Sep 29, 2019)

The boxes with prices are Hotels - Amtrak is at the bottom of the map


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 29, 2019)

Whenever I am going to spend a night somewhere, I simply Google 'hotels in xxxx' and there's a zillion choices of booking sites to choose from.

As a former Milwaukee resident, anything west of the Milwaukee River and south of Wells St (4 blocks north, parallel to St Paul, the street the station is on) is quite walkable. Be sure to have luggage that rolls easily. I think the new Milwaukee street car, The Hop, which boards almost in front of the station, may also pass by a couple hotels east of the river. Check out their site for a map and compare that with hotels like the Pfister, etc.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 30, 2019)

You can also try this site called "Rails to Rooms" which provides good information:
http://kevinkorell.com/hotels/hotels.htm
A very non-commercial site.


----------



## bretton88 (Sep 30, 2019)

I do recommended the Hilton downtown. Close to the station and an excellent hotel.


----------



## gsmed3 (Oct 1, 2019)

Getting off Empire Builder to spend the night, to make the connection with The Cardinal, via The Hiawatha. These are good tips.


----------



## gsmed3 (Oct 2, 2019)

Found a room at the new Drury, which has same day cancellation. Important when you travel on The Empire Builder.


----------

